# ICT Visa processing time



## [email protected] (6 mo ago)

Hi ,

I applied for ICT Visa in Feb 2022, can someone share the *indicative timelines* for this category visa. They are centralizing the process in Pretoria so now the consulate also cant help us.
Thanks!


----------



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

Looks like no timelines are applicable anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied for ICT Visa in Feb 2022, can someone share the *indicative timelines* for this category visa. They are centralizing the process in Pretoria so now the consulate also cant help us.
> Thanks!


Have you received the VISA??


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied for ICT Visa in Feb 2022, can someone share the *indicative timelines* for this category visa. They are centralizing the process in Pretoria so now the consulate also cant help us.
> Thanks!


I Also applied ICT VISA on month of May still not received. Have you received VISA. If received when you received?


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I Also applied ICT VISA on month of May still not received. Have you received VISA. If received when you received?


Have you received the VISA? One mf my friend who applied in the month of FEB received the VISA


----------

